# Happy 3rd Birthday to my EIGHT rats (Pictures included)



## Rachel-Phantom

Tomorrow is my ratty's THIRD birthday. I won't have time to post this tomorrow so I'm posting it now. My rats are a big part of my life and the seven baby's unexpected birth has been a blessing. I first got one female, Annie, and three weeks after I got her, she gave birth to twelve angels. I gave away three, two have passed, and so I have 7 babies left. Pictures listen in alphabetical order:

Cowbaby:









Diamond:









Dora:









Junior:









Lady T:









Lady X:









Patches:









And last but not lease, the mother of my pride and joys. Annie has been three for about eight weeks but I'm celebrating her birthday with the others.

Annie:

















Junior was named because her and Annie look almost exactly alike. I call them twins and when they are together, they are trouble. =]










My and my loves:


----------



## Forensic

*Re: Happy Birthday to my EIGHT rats (Pictures included)*

Awwww lookit all the pretty hoodies! They're so adorable!


----------



## 2manyrats

Wow, a third birthday for so many! That's proof that Oops litters aren't all bad. 

Congrats & happy b-day to the fuzzies.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Thank you guys so much


----------



## twitch

they are all absolutely adorbale! congradulations on just long lived lovelies!

i know old rats loose a bit of fur but i noticed a bit of a patteren in the pictures that reminds me a lot of what i saw in much younger rats. they turned out to have mites. though it could have just been the lighting from the camera. or maybe it is just normal hair loss. the ones i really noticed it in were cowbaby, diamond, lady t, patches and the second picture of annie. like i said, it could be nothing, or maybe you already know but i thought i would mention it just in case.


----------



## DonnaK

Wow! Happy birthday to all!


----------



## Stephanie

HPPAY BIRTHDAY!!!!! congrats on turning three you gorgeous ratties you!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Thanks so much guys.


Yeah I know they have baldness. Its from old age and grooming each other too much. Our vet checked and they don't have mites or any other parasite that would cause them to loose their fur, so its all good.


----------



## twitch

sounds great. i figured you already knew anyway (you seem like a very doting rat mom) but i figured i might as well mention it just in case you know? 

i love the old guys. they look so much more laid back but sercretly michevious! the younger ones just look michevious. you KNOW they're going to get into something if you turn your back for a second. with the older ones you're fairly confident that they will too but i think i end up blaming the younger playmate for alot of the trouble the older one instigates too.... they've learned to be sly... *grins*


----------



## JennieLove

Happy B-day to all your cute babies!


----------



## Poppyseed

three years is a HUGE acheivment especially for nearly a whole oops litter. You got so lucky with your ratties!

I know not all pet store rats pregnacies turn out bad as someone pointed out but I just wanted to tell any newbs here thinking of breeding that just because there are some good stories there are lots of bad stories as well. The point is you don't want to take that chance of breeding unhealthy genetics in rats D:

Alright plug done lol, ADORABLE ratties! You are a very awesome mommy.


----------



## twilight

Your ratties are adorable!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Yeah, I understand twitch, its funny because Annie, who is the oldest, is the most sly. She'll be acting all sweet and wanting me to take her out of the cage, and then once I take her out she'll be running all over climbing on the couch, its adorable. I also understand pointing out the fur loss.


Poppy, I understand completely. The oops litter with my female was in no way my intention. If I had to do it again, I wouldn't have changed a thing though. My story turned out great but there are those who turn out bad. I agree with your concerns, however some people are so naive and so set on their intentions, they won't budge. We can't change peoples' actions but we can prevent them so, if people are listening now, DON"T BREED RANDOM RATS. It will turn out better for everyone. Also, we neutered our males so we wouldn't have another oops litter, which is an action that should certainly be considered. My rats genetics seem great, except for tumors, but when my babies are gone, I will be getting pedigreed rats, from a reputable breeder. I would never breed rats. I somewhat understand genetics but not enough to breed, and anyone who knows about as much as I do (or less), and plans on breeding rats, is completely ignorant. Don't bother risking ratty lives. Leave it to the pros (breeders). I love my rats no matter what, it doesn't matter to me if they're pedigreed or not, their still my babies and will love them forever.


Also, thank you twilight and Jennielove.


----------



## Poppyseed

You are just so lucky!! I can't get over it!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Thank you so much. I understand how short some rats' lives can be. The day after we got Annie we went back and got a second female, Ruby, for a cage mate. My brother picked her because of her adorable champagne color and sweet temperament. Annie and Ruby weren't getting along so we decided to the separate them till a better introduction date. Then Annie had her babies and when the babies were 5 weeks Annie, Ruby, and all the female babies lived together. (The boys were separated till neuter) Then one day we just found Ruby dead in the cage. It was devastating, she showed no signs of illness or anything, she acted completely normal. We have no idea why she died, but it was hard. Ruby didn't even make it to a year. Its stories like these that make me appreciate my rats all the more. 


I thank everyone for their support of my wonderful babies. I've been ridiculed, and made fun of for having rats and them having surgeries. Its good to know there are others out there like me that support my ratty love.


----------



## Poppyseed

Yeah, I still cry over Joshu not even making it to a year. Especially with the new cage D: I think he would of loved it. Hopefully before I die a 3-5 year old rat won't be as uncommon.


----------

